# is this a scam?



## sedisakura (Sep 4, 2009)

I asked about a dog who need a new home on another website, and just got this reply which seems a bit *fishy* to me. Is it a scam?
_Hi dear,

Thanks for the mail. Cassie is still available she is hand

raised and home trained with all papers,has been fully checked, KC

Registered and have a good relationship with other pets and well

trained too, she is close ringed...closed bonded and vet checked with

up to date vet records.i am looking for a good home and will meet up

any requirements if need to be shipped.she is micro chipped, will come

with a pedigree and she is 13 weeks old,She will be going out for free

adoption and a free cage and other accessories like toys,blankets,food

menu and organic food etc.and all you need to pay is for the shipping

fee .I am giving her for adoption because i am here for an assignment

and my job requires a lot of time so i immediately realized that she

is going to be lonely ,And as you know she is a very delicate creature

and need a lot of care and devotion and that is why i have decided to

give her out to a loving and caring home where she will be loved and

will be given all the time she needs so if you are interested.get back

lets see how she gets home..where are you located? and How soon do you

want the puppy?if needs to be delivered,then get back to me with your

full address including your phone number and your names,so that i

should contact the delivery agency right away for flight reservation

as i will be sending her from Belfast city, where i am Relocated . call me for

more information on the home delivery 070******* Waiting for your reply back_

What do you think? Did not ring true to me -Sedisakura


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Thats way to iffy..scam i would say for sure.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thats way to iffy..scam i would say for sure.


Totally agree. When they usually talk about you paying for just the shipping too its a scam.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

doesnt sound right to me ,
i was wondering where the pup was coming from till i got to the end hmy:,
wouldnt touch it with a barge pole


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

two threads the same ?

its a scam


----------



## sedisakura (Sep 4, 2009)

sorry to post twice Mese, newbie here x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

scam. definately.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

yes def scam, seen lots of these in past. Ring and explain that you dont need shipping as actually coming to belfast on holiday and see what answer you get then!!


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Barge and pole spring to mind!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> yes def scam, seen lots of these in past. Ring and explain that you dont need shipping as actually coming to belfast on holiday and see what answer you get then!!


Lol! Im sure they will run a mile then!
It's horrible to see so many scams floating around


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

This is definately a scam, any email that mentions shipping or paying any money upfront via western union or moneygram is a scam.

Also when they have phone numbers that start 0702 or 0703 etc, they cost an absolute fortune to phone as they are premium rate phone numbers.

Thanks


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Please dont go ahead with this, It is a massive scam..seen too many like this, and people still go ahead with it! dont be fooled..


----------



## saralou1989 (Aug 31, 2009)

ive had the same twice i left it scammers seem to be more brave now and email everyone its disgusting.......


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

I've come across similar in the past - definitely a scam. They've been spotted as newspaper ads and also emailed.

There was a news report in Scotland a few months ago about a lady who had replied to a similar advert for a husky puppy, but of course the dog never arrived.


----------

